# This book is actually good



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Up to chapter 5 in the book of Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder and I must admit that it's pretty good. It's much better than Feeling Unreal. I am so glad they wrote this book. They made up for the other book since it's basically the same writers. This has to be probably one of the best books specifically about DP. I read The Stranger in the Mirror which is about dissociative disorders in general with an emphasize on DID but a lot of useful material on DP and DR. That book I recommend also. You will learn that your dissociative disorder is not the worse. DID is MUCH worse, and I don't have to experience it to know it. I know because I've read about it. A psychologist doesn't have to experience DP in order to know how to get rid of it. Many of those who specialize in it never had it in the first place but know much more about it and ways to treat it than anyone else. A lot of useful information in Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder. It's been almost a year of seeing the therapist I'm currently seeing. She's just a regular therapist with no background in dissociative disorder. We basically just talk about trauma, social anxiety, and DP/DR. But I plan within a month to start searching one who specializes it, and if it's during the weekend meets my other requirements, then I will go. I feel like I don't want to get rid of this disorder. I just want to find out the truth. To know the truth, I must experience reality.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

So is it more about how to treat it, rather than just an overview of the condition like Feeling Unreal?
Good luck with things btw. Sounds like you are taking positive steps.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> So is it more about how to treat it, rather than just an overview of the condition like Feeling Unreal?
> Good luck with things btw. Sounds like you are taking positive steps.


No, it goes over everything, talks about the disorder in detail and also ways to manage the emotional discomfort by being willing to experience it and still engaging in life.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

They're completely diferent types of books...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> They're completely diferent types of books...


Yes, I was asking what those differences were, given that they share an author.

I've looked it up, and it seems to me that my assumption was right. Whereas Feeling Unreal is a general description of the condition, Overcoming Depersonalisation seems to lean more towards practical information for managing/recovering from it.

Perhaps I phrased the question badly.

Anyway, nit-picking aside, It does look very good.


----------

